# Exposing Budgies to Timothy Hay



## Andrewbirb (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi, I'm thinking about getting a budgie. However, I have a few concerns as to if my home would be a good fit for them. I have two guinea pigs that need to have timothy hay every day. Obviously, I would not house the budgie and guinea pigs together, and I wouldn't feed the budgie hay, but hay particles would still be present in the budgie's environment in relatively large quantities. Would hay cause the budgie to have any bad reactions, hurt its health, etc.?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

It's great to have you here with us; you couldn't have come to a better place to learn even more about these beautiful birds! :thumbsup:

We used to have timothy hay in the house as well since we had a hamster-- it never affected my budgie and I don't think it has any averse effects. Since timothy hay is a natural grass, as long as there's not excessive dust lying around (which can be solved by vacuuming), there shouldn't be a problem  

I'm glad you're doing plenty of research before bringing a budgie into your heart and home! 

Be sure to also look through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through anything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We look forward to seeing you around the forums! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Thank you for doing your research prior to bringing a budgie into your life! :hug:

I agree with Star. The presence of the Timothy Hay in the budgie's environment will not be a problem.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

